# Happy Easter



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Easter To All


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Easter ya'll!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy Easter to our haunt friends!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Easter!!!!!

I colored eggs with the boys today. I just love coloring Easter eggs!

It's now Good Friday Happy Hour in the Wicked house!!!!!!!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Was I supposed to wait to start?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Ah hahaha Haunti!!!!!

I just uploaded my pictures from today of our eggs - they're not quite like yours... LMAO


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hauntiholik, care to share how you did your eggs?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Happy Easter everyone. Hauntiholik, buy or make? If you made, how?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

SSHHH be bery bery quiet Im hnting rabbit


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> SSHHH be bery bery quiet Im hnting rabbit


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Egg Day all...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

SI & One of the Devils Rejects - I wish the eggs were mine. I came across the pic and saved it so could try to figure out how it was done. It would make a great addition to my witch table.

Happy Easter.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

easter at my house !!!!! if the pic loaded!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwww...so cute.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Easter Everone!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Happy easter Everyone here is our MYSPACE easter CARD for this YEAR!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

A very Happy Easter to all. After my coffee I will hop into my Bunny suit and send a pic....well maybe LOL. My kids are 15 and 17 and 21 but still love that basket of candy so i was up at 4:30 stuffing eggs and stuffing all the candy i could into there baskets. The more candy in the baskets the more I get to take for me too LOL


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice Bb


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Easter to you all.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

SI & One of the Devils Rejects - 
Here's the "how-to" on the skull eggs:
http://www.theskullproject.com/making_egg.html


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Easter to all
Hauntiholik>> that's is my favorite Easter pic with the choc bunnies hahaa
and those eggs are sooooo cool..I will definitley be making those thanks!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Easter Everybody!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Easter to all. Our annual Easter Egg hunt with the kids was as much fun as ever. Now that they're 15 and 19, and the plastic eggs are stuffed with cash, Easter Egg Hunting has become a contact sport, hehehe.......


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

May the great Easter pumpkin bring toys and candy to all the good children of the world.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

happy easter!
hope everyone has a great and safe holiday!






"Here comes Peter Rottentail, 
hopping down the whisky trail, 
biting & decapitating on the way!!"
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Haunt!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I hope everyone had a great Easter. Temps were in the 30s around my area. Me and hubby smoked ribs for about 5 hours yesterday - we're not big on ham. Stayed in and watched tv all day.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I need to buy Easter candy sales!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

FYF 
love your Peter Rottentail pic!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hope everybody else had a nice, warm, spring-like Easter. 
It _snowed_ here.:zombie:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Cold and windy on Easter Sunday in NJ.


----------

